# Joseph Smith Biography



## Montanablue (Mar 24, 2010)

I have just finished Remini's biography of Joseph Smith and I highly recommend it. He contextualizes Smith and the early history of the Mormon church in the Jacksonian Era and the Great Awakening. I had never realized that visions like Smith's were not all that uncommon during the Great Awakening. I have a much better understanding of the elements that caused the church to grow so rapidly. If anyone is interested in understanding Mormonism, this is a good read. Its also just an extremely interesting period in American history.


----------



## nnatew24 (Mar 25, 2010)

I recently watched a very interesting documentary, _American Experience: The Mormons_. It seemed to be a pro-Mormon production, but it didn't back away from the controversies and problems within Mormon theology. I highly recommend it.


----------



## louis_jp (Mar 25, 2010)

I read that book several years ago. Great little book.


----------

